# Chris Jericho Shoots On ‘Chicks In WWE’ Who Joked About Blood & Guts Spot



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

> Following AEW Blood & Guts last month, WWE NXT star Shotzi Blackheart took to social media to poke some fun at Chris Jericho for very obviously falling on a crash pad at the end of the match.
> 
> While not directly naming Blackheart, Jericho had some choice words for the “chicks in WWE” who joked about the spot while speaking on Saturday Night Special last night, saying:
> 
> ...


Source: Chris Jericho Shoots On 'Chicks In WWE' Who Joked About Blood & Guts Spot | WrestleTalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Why is he saying chicks if shotzi was the only one who said something? 😆🤣😂


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

He just can´t take the L and move on.. EVERYBODY has to love whatever he´s doing.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, Shotzi makes a little joke about the incident and Shayna explained on Twitter why fans were calling out the spot. Jericho mind you has had his fun little tweets and shots at WWE ever since he's been in AEW (which I'm fine with). But now because those 2 people made a small joke/comment about it, he's saying they weren't "trained any better" and is kind of threatening political clout should they become free agents.

Yeah....that's not pathetic in any way, /s.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AEW mocks WWE every week and when they get a little back, Jericho whines like a little bitch.

get the fuck outta here


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's getting worse and worse every week.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=582883406015842



Video 51 minutes in

I don't expect Jericho to bash AEW as he never bashed WWE until he left. But a month later, he could've just admitted the backlash wasn't about the bump as much as it was about how the poor filming made it look terrible despite him saying it was his hardest bump ever. 

Wanting Shayna and Shotzi not in the company over that seems really thin skinned though and very political for a guy who's always portrayed himself as above that stuff.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

🤦‍♂️ Oh jericho - stupid


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 🤦‍♂️ Oh jericho - stupid


*You know they've hit rock bottom when cattle class admits it's stupid.*


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chris Jericho: "in 6 months they’ll probably be asking us for a job anyways and I’ll remember that"

interpretation = don't criticize us because we're so soft and can't take it
and if you do, you won't come play with us


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That’s the thing with AEW, no one can take a L.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> That’s the thing with AEW, no one can take a L.


It's entertainers in general. Almost 15+ years of social media, and they still haven't adjusted to the idea of negative criticism being a finger tip away.


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

Chris Jericho’s crash pad and especially AEW sparklers are two of the biggest L’s in pro wrestling history

The company has sunk to new depths in 2021


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

SHITzi Blackheart


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

So people can talk shit at Jericho but he is not allowed to respond?

If you publicly say something on Social Media when you can just as easily keep your mouth shut, then be prepared that it can come right back at you and make you look silly.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey, doesn't this make Shotzi more punk rock? I don't think she's at risk of being fired by WWE anyways either. 

They said what they said, he said what he said. It was a direct criticism of Jericho - Shotzi had a vid of her falling into her bed - Jericho was seemingly legit injured from the spot - so of course he's a little pissed. 

$10 bucks there will be a "sexist" cancel attempt here by some corners of twitter as well. Yawn.


----------



## Summer Solstice (Jun 27, 2021)

It's so true, once they get the sack at WWE they come begging AEW for a job. Best not to burn your bridges. People like Shotzi will eventually get the sack after the 5 minutes of fame. Without AEW they'll have to resort to those joke companies Impact or NWA.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

It's astounding how one of the most loved wrestlers has fallen in the last year


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Summer Solstice said:


> It's so true, once they get the sack at WWE they come begging AEW for a job. Best not to burn your bridges. People like Shotzi will eventually get the sack after the 5 minutes of fame. Without AEW they'll have to resort to those joke companies Impact or NWA.


Name one person who was fired from WWE that begged for a job.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

There is a serious problem with fragile egos in AEW. The roster are just a bunch of whiny entitled little bitches who need to chill the fuck out and stop expecting that they can do no wrong.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

OwenSES said:


> So people can talk shit at Jericho but he is not allowed to respond?
> 
> If you publicly say something on Social Media when you can just as easily keep your mouth shut, then be prepared that it can come right back at you and make you look silly.


You can respond but responding to someone mocking you on twitter by using your political wrestling clout as a threat is usually seen as sad and pathetic.

Especially considering Jericho has already used his political clout to get his talentless friend a job


----------



## Summer Solstice (Jun 27, 2021)

La Parka said:


> You can respond but responding to someone mocking you on twitter by using your political wrestling clout as a threat is usually seen as sad and pathetic.
> 
> Especially considering Jericho has already used his political clout to get his talentless friend a job


Nothing wrong with pulling strings to get jobs for your mates at your workplace. It's part of life mate, nothing new.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Name one person who was fired from WWE that begged for a job.


*The funny thing about this is it's usually the opposite case with Tony Khan running to the phone after WWE's mass releases.*


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm not going to disagree with everything he said.

However, AEW takes pot shots at WWE constantly, and they only exist because of frustrated WWE fans. It's ok if you want to take shots at WWE but not if you can't take it in return. Shotzi had every right to take a dig at that spot because it looked horrible.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Summer Solstice said:


> Nothing wrong with pulling strings to get jobs for your mates at your workplace. It's part of life mate, nothing new.


Usually when people get their friends jobs, they're not completley god awful at it.

If someone worked at a grocery store and got their friend a job that shit on the floor every week, would there not be something wrong with this? Would the customers not be right in wondering why the fuck this dude was working there?

Having Luther on AEW every week (Dark or whatever) is the equelvant to getting your friend a job that shits on the floor at a grocery store.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Usually when people get their friends jobs, they're not completley god awful at it.
> 
> If someone worked at a grocery store and got their friend a job that shit on the floor every week, would there not be something wrong with this? Would the customers not be right in wondering why the fuck this dude was working there?
> 
> Having Luther on AEW every week (Dark or whatever) is the equelvant to getting your friend a job that shits on the floor at a grocery store.


It would just make them a good friend tbh; loyalty is a great trait for an employee to have. /s


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

P Thriller said:


> I'm not going to disagree with everything he said.
> 
> However, AEW takes pot shots at WWE constantly, and they only exist because of frustrated WWE fans. It's ok if you want to take shots at WWE but not if you can't take it in return. Shotzi had every right to take a dig at that spot because it looked horrible.


Those in AEW taking the potshots know they're not ever going to try to work for WWE again. Also taking a shot at creative is different than talking shit about a bump that resulted in an injury. 

I doubt Shotzi cares what Jericho said here, and will try to run with it even, if she comments further at all.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

La Parka said:


> You can respond but responding to someone mocking you on twitter by using your political wrestling clout as a threat is usually seen as sad and pathetic.
> 
> Especially considering Jericho has already used his political clout to get his talentless friend a job


Jericho doesn't have to make threats

Once you put it out there on social media, it's there for ever.


----------



## Summer Solstice (Jun 27, 2021)

La Parka said:


> Usually when people get their friends jobs, they're not completley god awful at it.
> 
> If someone worked at a grocery store and got their friend a job that shit on the floor every week, would there not be something wrong with this? Would the customers not be right in wondering why the fuck this dude was working there?
> 
> Having Luther on AEW every week (Dark or whatever) is the equelvant to getting your friend a job that shits on the floor at a grocery store.


It is your opinion that Luther is pointless. He is somewhat of a caricature, I can see kids enjoying watching him. He doesn't do anything for me so I would prefer if he stayed on the YouTube shows, but let's say he was a huge merchandise shifter it would make good business sense to put him on TV whether I enjoy him or not.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Without listening sometimes I get the feeling that Jericho is just so insecure and I dont know why. He can give a fuck what whoever thinks. He himself is the first to make fun of someone, but cant take it? Thats sad…


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Vince McMahon takes a lot of shit, and a lot of it is deserved, but on some cases he's on the money. Chris Jericho was better when produced by Vince McMahon


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Without listening sometimes I get the feeling that Jericho is just so insecure and I dont know why. He can give a fuck what whoever thinks. He himself is the first to make fun of someone, but cant take it? Thats sad…


think he’s getting old and the confidence that he can still perform at this level is kinda bringing doubt


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Pathetic


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

The experts in here are getting worked relentlessly.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Shotzi retweeted the gif  

Will she do it in the next month when she gets released from WWE?


----------



## Butt Soup (Jun 5, 2021)

AEW jokes about WWE failures all the time so its kinda pathetic to see him responding like that, specially in the way he worded.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

"people that didnt respect that bump really arent fans" 
fuck you and your embarassing fucking bump and your shitty ideas. midlife crisis cunt. I cant believe I used to think this guy was among the very best in the world at one point. I was a huge fan of his and look at him now. pathetic. the fact that he got injured for real on that bump while at the same it looked so bad is actually great. he deserved it.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Schwartzxz said:


> "people that didnt respect that bump really arent fans"
> fuck you and your embarassing fucking bump and your shitty ideas. midlife crisis cunt. I cant believe I used to think this guy was among the very best in the world at one point. I was a huge fan of his and look at him now. pathetic. the fact that he got injured for real on that bump while at the same it looked so bad is actually great. he deserved it.


Of course he deserved it. Let´s hope now that all wrestlers injures theirselves in matches. What a cunt.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Chris can respond however he wants but, well, I agree with Shotzi's take. Though I get where he's coming from - his pride is hurt and he's reacting to what he sees as insiders exposing the business - publicly adding in that he'll remember this in the future is all kinds of unlikable too. Not exactly the way to win friends and fans. 

Falling into a big comfy bed, even from a great height, isn't going to look hardcore no matter who does it and him injuring himself in the process doesn't change that.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

GothicBohemian said:


> he's reacting to what he sees as insiders exposing the business


thats what he did with that shitty bump.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He took a jab at them, which was a little low due to the job uncertainty that everyone is facing but its social media. Its meant to be divisive.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> Without listening sometimes I get the feeling that Jericho is just so insecure and I dont know why. He can give a fuck what whoever thinks. He himself is the first to make fun of someone, but cant take it? Thats sad…


I love Jericho, but he's always had a massive ego. This thin-skinned stuff is the negative side of that ego.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah he is clearly mega offended by the backlash to that bump. Just watched that show and it was pretty good apart from where he gets defensive about that spot. Pretty much said neither of them will ever get a job in any company he is working in lol. Full of shit trying to explain how dangerous it was falling through cardboard and balsam wood. Load of shit when folk like Terry funk and cactus jack near killed themselves taking legitimate bumps for the business. If he had any sense he would have acknowledged the bad filming rather than try to persuade everyone his bad a bump it was. He even takes off his kayfabe arm brace during his chat so it can't been that bad lol.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Schwartzxz said:


> thats what he did with that shitty bump.


If unwilling to do a bump that looks real, or if a bump can't be staged to look real, don't do it - Jericho seems to have forgotten this. 

All I can assume is that his ego has blinded him to how silly the crashpad and cardboard combo looked. Having that pointed out not only by fans but also by younger female wrestlers who do take bumps he wouldn't consider at this point in his career has him angry.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Shame to see how much of a twat Jericho is these days.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> The experts in here are getting worked relentlessly.


What's the work?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

OwenSES said:


> So people can talk shit at Jericho but he is not allowed to respond?
> 
> If you publicly say something on Social Media when you can just as easily keep your mouth shut, then be prepared that it can come right back at you and make you look silly.


Problem is Jericho has talked shit about how WWE runs thing and his own bosses openly mock WWE on goings. So to get so thin skinned when the fingered pointed back it's a problem. 



fabi1982 said:


> Without listening sometimes I get the feeling that Jericho is just so insecure and I dont know why. He can give a fuck what whoever thinks. He himself is the first to make fun of someone, but cant take it? Thats sad…


Jericho, HHH, Jarrett, Cody, and CM Punk are all the same type of guy at their core. They're guys who felt they should've been a company's diamond, but never got the chance to do it. Why else do you think Jericho left a cushy WWE spot to wrestle in the new billionaire backed US promotion. AEW was his shot to prove that he was always The Guy material and that it was a mistake to never run with him. Unfortunately for him while a modest draw he didn't make nearly the impact he thought he would.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> What's the work?


Fans coming to realize he's a sensitive twat, which helps AEW...or something, somehow.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Fans coming to realize he's a sensitive twat, which helps AEW...or something, somehow.


I just don't get it lol, like maybe they have a reason they think it's a work. But it seems like every time an AEW wrestlers gets a little salty about fans and rants somebody swears it's them working folk.. despite it usually coming from faces lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yeah Chris seems pretty hurt by that, get over it pal. Learn to take the criticism without having a hissy fit.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Those in AEW taking the potshots know they're not ever going to try to work for WWE again. Also taking a shot at creative is different than talking shit about a bump that resulted in an injury.
> 
> I doubt Shotzi cares what Jericho said here, and will try to run with it even, if she comments further at all.


They didn't just take shots at creative though. Brodie Lee was mocking Vince in his vignettes, Taz took a shot on how they handled the pandemic. Cody took a sledgehammer to a throne. Kingston accuses them of treating their fans poorly. Those are ones I remember off the top of my head. It is constant. Again it's whatever but don't whine when one of them gives it back. 

If I'm Shotzi, I agree that she should run with it. Any free attention is good attention


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

The guy has always been insecure and bitter about never being viewed as a top tier wrestler next to the actual biggest names in wrestling. Can never let anything go and reacts to everything. To be honest, all the people that are a part of running AEW seem to be absolute bitches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I want to add that Jericho's a dumbass for insinuating that Shotzi will be fired in 6 months. She's the second most popular face on NXT behind Io Shirai.*


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

How did anyone expect a wrestler to respond to such criticism? They all can't help themselves get in to defensive mode about anything that puts them in a bad light. Hell most people are like that. 

Hell listen to any wrestler podcast to see the mental gymnastics they try and pull to absolve themselves of any shocking botches or bad booking they've done. Kevin Nash for example is a well experienced hand at that.

Most posters on here can't take criticism or take having their points proven wrong without throwing the toys out of the pram.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

P Thriller said:


> They didn't just take shots at creative though. Brodie Lee was mocking Vince in his vignettes, Taz took a shot on how they handled the pandemic. Cody took a sledgehammer to a throne. Kingston accuses them of treating their fans poorly. Those are ones I remember off the top of my head. It is constant. Again it's whatever but don't whine when one of them gives it back.
> 
> If I'm Shotzi, I agree that she should run with it. Any free attention is good attention


Them throwing shots at WWE don't bother me to be honest. I find it entertaining.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> Shotzi retweeted the gif
> 
> Will she do it in the next month when she gets released from WWE?


She's one of their best merch movers in NXT and they basically had to work her into the Raquel-Ember title match because she is significantly more over with the crowd then those 2. She is far more likely to be a champion on the main roster in the future then of being at risk of being released in the next few years.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Way to be professional jericho. Real classy. But I shouldn't expect anything else from a guy who had a rock concert in the middle of a pandemic.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Imagine if HHH or steph started threatening people like that.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Hard to see Chris go out like this. What's even more sad is it seems like this is always who he was. 

I just listened to this week's episode of the sound off, and solomonster reads this old forum post from jericho.. it sounded a lot like these quotes. "If you didn't like that match, you don't know shit" 

It's getting really hard to keep liking this guy


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

While I think wrestlers shouldn't bag on each other for the work they do as they all understand the shit that comes with it....this is one of those cases where, as much as I like Jericho, his balls disappeared. It was a badly done fall, that's what they are targeting. It's not like he jumped on to a table from 90 feet in the air and crash landed with nothing to break his fall except said table.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Wridacule said:


> Hard to see Chris go out like this. What's even more sad is it seems like this is always who he was.
> 
> I just listened to this week's episode of the sound off, and solomonster reads this old forum post from jericho.. it sounded a lot like these quotes. "If you didn't like that match, you don't know shit"
> 
> It's getting really hard to keep liking this guy


*What forum does Chris Jericho use? Lol*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Jericho is wrong on this one. If you can't take it, don't dish it out. I would have tried to make sense of it if he himself had never taken a shot at wwe or one of their stars and kept himself apart from all that drama. Which is not the case. Suck it up, learn from mistakes, get better.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

People are burying the lead. The real story is Jericho referencing 6 months they’ll be out of a job which means a sale.  There’s now at least the 3rd source that has implied a sale in 6 months.

It’s stupid for Jericho to get defensive about this when people in his own company (EVPs even) have buried botches. Look what Kenny/Don did to Kingston when the bombs didn’t go off


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I love Jericho, but he's always had a massive ego. This thin-skinned stuff is the negative side of that ego.


But as LICC said, I think his age makes it worse, I dont remember him being so thin skinned 10 years ago, but yeah you are right, having such an ego has also its negative side.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Once Jericho leaves AEW back to WWE he’ll probably lose any people left defending him. what a piece of shit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Summer Solstice said:


> It's so true, once they get the sack at WWE they come begging AEW for a job. Best not to burn your bridges. People like Shotzi will eventually get the sack after the 5 minutes of fame. Without AEW they'll have to resort to those joke companies Impact or NWA.


This.

Jericho can talk shit about WWE all he wants, because he can make a phone call tomorrow and have a job lined up with the E in no time flat. Whatever the fuck a Shotzi is…cannot.

Don’t burn bridges, bitches.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

At least Mox and King were making fun of the firecracker incident not taking it seriously... That's a dudes you can have a beer with. Jericho is a bitch made at this point.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Ah, another "kayfabe is alive" thread by the responses👏👏👏


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

SolarPowerBat said:


> Ah, another "kayfabe is alive" thread by the responses👏👏👏



Who's being worked? How does this turn into revenue for aew? Nobody is going to want to see Chris get "beat up" over this, they just won't tune in.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SolarPowerBat said:


> Ah, another "kayfabe is alive" thread by the responses👏👏👏


This has been said twice now and no one has actually said what the work is.

I don’t think saying “kayfabe” is the trump card people think it is.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

La Parka said:


> This has been said twice now and no one has actually said what the work is.
> 
> I don’t think saying “kayfabe” is the trump card people think it is.


This. It isn't kayfabe if Jericho is crying over a non-kayfabe comment by someone in a rival company.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

La Parka said:


> This has been said twice now and no one has actually said what the work is.
> 
> I don’t think saying “kayfabe” is the trump card people think it is.


If you don't get it then it's working pretty well. The point is that people still get angry over the booking of a TV show (edit) and also the social media posts of those who work in the "industry" . The intended purpose of "Pro wrestling" was for people to get heated about something that was inherently fake. That's still happening on mass by a good proportion of the wrestling smart or otherwise marks in this forum. Therefore kayfabe... 😂


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> It's entertainers in general. Almost 15+ years of social media, and they still haven't adjusted to the idea of negative criticism being a finger tip away.


I have so much more respect for Cena, because he got it worse than anyone and he never whined like these clowns constantly do.


OwenSES said:


> So people can talk shit at Jericho but he is not allowed to respond?
> 
> If you publicly say something on Social Media when you can just as easily keep your mouth shut, then be prepared that it can come right back at you and make you look silly.


It's actually the opposite, AEW is allowed to say whatever they want but when WWE says something they're the big bad evil company picking on the newer smaller company. HHH said the WWE has the best women wrestlers in the world and AEW fans and wrestlers cried like punks, then TK said his ppv was better than Mania and the reaction was "Well what is he supposed to say" or "It's his company of course he's going to say that".


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Jericho has always been a piece of shit


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

AEW has damaged Jericho's Legacy big time.

He used to be one fo those guys who would always play his role/alignment. He never tried overly hard to pander to the fans or fish for pops and cheers and praise. But ever since he's gone to AEW he's changed completely and now he seems to try to hard at times, like with the Demo God stuff. The old (young) Jericho would never do that.

And he's got really thin skin, no one in AEW can deal with any kind of critique they seem to all need constant praise for absolutely everything. Its sad. Especially when most of them love taking shots at everyone else. 

They need to accept that if they're going to do things like the death match sparklers and the obvious crash pads that were obvious due to bad production/filming and it comes off badly that there will be criticisms. Criticism is part and parcel of the entertainment business. But all these wrestlers thesedays cant deal with anything that isn't absolute worship and adulation.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> AEW has damaged Jericho's Legacy big time.
> 
> *He used to be one of those guys who would always play his role/alignment. He never tried overly hard to pander to the fans or fish for pops and cheers and praise.* But ever since he's gone to AEW he's changed completely and now he seems to try to hard at times, like with the Demo God stuff. The old (young) Jericho would never do that.


What are you even on about? Jericho would CONSTANTLY complain about fans and speak against negative comments 10+ years ago before Twitter even existed. His first face gimmick when he came from WCW to WWE was full of pander for cheap pops, as were the 20 gimmicks that followed. His 'straight-man' gimmick was designed to be the exact opposite of what Jericho actually was.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Jericho needs to take a good look in the mirror.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> AEW has damaged Jericho's Legacy big time.
> 
> He used to be one fo those guys who would always play his role/alignment. He never tried overly hard to pander to the fans or fish for pops and cheers and praise. But ever since he's gone to AEW he's changed completely and now he seems to try to hard at times, like with the Demo God stuff. The old (young) Jericho would never do that.
> 
> ...


If he dropped dead tomorrow no one would give a shit about the "damage" so this really isn't true tbh. Its a period in his career and I'm sure he will go down as a great regardless


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> Them throwing shots at WWE don't bother me to be honest. I find it entertaining.


I like it too. It makes wrestling more fun when there is banter back and forth like that. 

My only issue is Jericho basically acting like they'll never hire her because she dares to take a shot at AEW. If you dish it, you need to be able to take it.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Chris Jericho going to AEW is doing more harm for his career than good.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

It's sad to see a great like Chris Jericho turn into the clown he is today.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Way to be professional jericho. Real classy. But I shouldn't expect anything else from a guy who had a rock concert in the middle of a pandemic.


Pretty much this. Seems like Jericho is good at dishing out some quick replies and digs, but for some reason can't take a bit of criticism.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> People are burying the lead. The real story is Jericho referencing 6 months they’ll be out of a job which means a sale. There’s now at least the 3rd source that has implied a sale in 6 months.
> 
> It’s stupid for Jericho to get defensive about this when people in his own company (EVPs even) have buried botches. Look what Kenny/Don did to Kingston when the bombs didn’t go off


Unless Tony Khan is the buyer, there´s no chance Jericho would know anything about a potential sale.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

TheDraw said:


> Chris Jericho going to AEW is doing more harm for his career than good.


But it does good for his bank account


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

VIP86 said:


> Chris Jericho: "in 6 months they’ll probably be asking us for a job anyways and I’ll remember that"


one more thing about this quote
it's even disrespectful to his boss TK
it implies that Jericho has the final say in who is getting hired and who isn't
hypothetically, if Shotzi becomes a free agent
what if TK wanted to hire her, what is Jericho going to do ?
if she got hired, then it just means that Jericho is just a clown who thinks he's more important in the company than he really is
and if she didn't get hired, then it means that TK is useless and weak in front of his employees


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> one more thing about this quote
> it's even disrespectful to his boss TK
> it implies that Jericho has the final say in who is getting hired and who isn't
> hypothetically, if Shotzi becomes a free agent
> ...


TK IS useless and weak.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> one more thing about this quote
> it's even disrespectful to his boss TK
> it implies that Jericho has the final say in who is getting hired and who isn't
> hypothetically, if Shotzi becomes a free agent
> ...


You called me a mean name, so I told my mom to not invite you to my birthday party!


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> You called me a mean name, so I told my mom to not invite you to my birthday party!


"birthday party" is kinda accurate


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

P Thriller said:


> I like it too. It makes wrestling more fun when there is banter back and forth like that.
> 
> My only issue is Jericho basically acting like they'll never hire her because she dares to take a shot at AEW. If you dish it, you need to be able to take it.


Agreed. That's piss poor on Jericho's part.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Instead of just admitting it was a bad camera angle and moving on he decides to keep drawing attention to it? And potentially creating heat with a future prospect for AEW? 



Wridacule said:


> Who's being worked? How does this turn into revenue for aew? Nobody is going to want to see Chris get "beat up" over this, they just won't tune in.


Not just that, he's also currently a face, so that logic is even more flawed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Solomonster uploaded Jericho's rant on the fans from 2002, and it appears that he hasn't changed in 19 years. Rant starts at 5:12, description starts at 4:30.




*


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Jericho just being Jericho. Honestly his physical appearance and his degrading ring skills are just as embarrassing as his comfy fall. As for Shotzi, AEW should definitely sign her should the opportunity present itself. She'd instantly be in the top 5 female workers in that company. AEW: fix your shit mess before you make snide remarks about someone else's shit mess.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> He just can´t take the L and move on.. EVERYBODY has to love whatever he´s doing.


It's most people in AEW, bro. They continue to live in their echo chambers and think everything they do is great. They are run by a spolied rich kid, what do you expect. And so they all act like that. I had a cousin when I was a kid who when she would lose at something, she always wanted to stop playing. lol And it's just like that. 

When you don't want to admit that you screwed up then that means you will never solve the problem. So they keep running into a circle making the same mistakes over and over.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

SolarPowerBat said:


> If you don't get it then it's working pretty well. The point is that people still get angry over the booking of a TV show (edit) and also the social media posts of those who work in the "industry" . The intended purpose of "Pro wrestling" was for people to get heated about something that was inherently fake. That's still happening on mass by a good proportion of the wrestling smart or otherwise marks in this forum. Therefore kayfabe... 😂


But he's a babyface on the show?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's Jericho, what do you expect ?

He's not going to change at his age


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Chris sounds like a prig.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette has the extended quote:




*


----------

